# Wii #1451 - Monster Hunter 3 Tri (Japan)



## tempBOT (Jul 30, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2714^^


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh shit..


So.. this requires a subscription, right? Is it playable on a modded Wii!?


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 30, 2009)

I hope its better than the other games, they were ok at best.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 30, 2009)

well shit. wonder if i can find this floating around without too much trouble.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 30, 2009)

cool its out i love the monster hunter games


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 30, 2009)

SEGA!!!! Phantasy Star Online.... Come on!!!

And when You`re at it: Panzer Dragoon!!!!

@Topic: Does this game have WiiSpeak support? I couldn`t find any information about this.


----------



## Comedor (Jul 30, 2009)

Capcom alredy shipped 1 million copies to retailers in Japan, it's THAT big.

I'm sooooo getting it, when it comes to US (March 2010) it will worth $50 bucks.


----------



## kelka (Jul 30, 2009)

=O


----------



## nando (Jul 30, 2009)

so it's subscription only?


----------



## Anakir (Jul 30, 2009)

Wait what? What do you mean by subscription? This sounds bad.


----------



## sTo0z (Jul 30, 2009)

You guys are the worst gamers in history.  There is a single player portion that does not have a monthly fee.  To play online, however, requires a paid membership of various costs/lengths.

No more of this "SO ITS NEEDS SBUSCRIPSHUNS?!"


----------



## BigNastyCurve (Jul 30, 2009)

sTo0z said:
			
		

> You guys are the worst gamers in history.  There is a single player portion that does not have a monthly fee.  To play online, however, requires a paid membership of various costs/lengths.
> 
> No more of this "SO ITS NEEDS SBUSCRIPSHUNS?!"



So you're bitching about people bitching?

Can't wait to play this.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 30, 2009)

What do you have to do in this game?
Never played one before. I can imagine it's like Pokemon but a bit more mature?


----------



## Yukito (Jul 30, 2009)

As the title suggest, you just go out and hunt monster (kill them, not catch them like Pokemon)
Never played any MH games but that's all I know, you go out killing monsters


----------



## [Truth] (Jul 30, 2009)

Monster Hunter places the player in the role of an up-and-coming hunter who must accomplish various quests to achieve glory. Armors, weapons, and other items are created from the remains of slain monsters by carving off their horns, scales and bones. Monster Hunter plays in a similar fashion to Phantasy Star Online allowing the player to team up with up to three other hunters online to take down stronger monsters.

*Online:*
* Wii point monthly fee (NOTE: This has not been proven for countries outside Japan.) 
* Online play will consist of 4-player groups. The "lobby" areas will be in the form of a city, much like the city area of the PS2 Monster Hunter. 
* The city (lobby) area can be developed/expanded over time by the player in offline play. 
* Online chat will consist of Pre-made messages, controller-chat or usb-keyboard support, a wii speak has been released and might be used in MH3. 

*Offline:*
* One-Player Mode
* Two-player mode with split-screen.

Great Trailer:


----------



## Sstew (Jul 30, 2009)

It's actually really good. Got the newest one for PSP last month. and really enjoy it. It sounds repetative but something about it makes it not. It's worth a look, and im sure it'll be worth the 50 spent.

So this subscription, I can play online with what 3 friends?


----------



## Zaiga (Jul 30, 2009)

Aw man, I can't wait for this game. The online portion sounds pretty cool, but I don't like the idea of paying for it.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't wait for it!

Playing Unite on my PSP right now (imported my save from 2) and I'm liking it a lot, even if sometimes it's really frustrating.

It's a really nice concept. You go out hunting monsters, you kill them and then harvest their corpses for resources. With those resources (you can also mine, go fishing and catch bugs) you can build better weapons and armors to hunt out new powerful monsters. Rinse and repeat.
For some reason it isn't as boring as it seems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe it's because every new monster offers a new depth of challenge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The visuals seem gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If the game will be as epic as it seems, I'll probably end up paying some months of online play


----------



## Satangel (Jul 30, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I can't wait for it!
> 
> Playing Unite on my PSP right now (imported my save from 2) and I'm liking it a lot, even if sometimes it's really frustrating.
> 
> ...



Damn, I really think I will love this game! If I find some good online friends to play with, I'm gonna love this!


----------



## kennypu (Jul 30, 2009)

you guys are missing out on a lot if you never played the previous installments. its a very good game. Weapons range from sword and shield to great swords, katanas, scythes, bowguns(basicly guns), bows, lances and hammers.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 30, 2009)

Too bad we still have to wait a looong time for this to come to Europe....
Hell, it's not even announced yet.


----------



## squall23 (Jul 30, 2009)

For those that want to play online, it's 2000 Wii points for 3 months.  But every game has 20 days free, so get on there!

And yes, non-Japanese versions have always been F2P.


----------



## trmorgan00 (Jul 30, 2009)

hope to find this some where cant wait to fix psp to play unite and this by far to me has the best grafic beside Twilight Princes

fought it on -snip- and its 2.89gb


----------



## alpo845 (Jul 30, 2009)

any english option?  like subs?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 30, 2009)

Whoa whoa whoa WHOA. Two player offline splitscreen? Is that for real?!


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Jul 30, 2009)

sounds alot like PSO


... by the way, how long, if possible, do people think that it'll take hackers to break online? (to make it free i mean)


----------



## raulpica (Jul 30, 2009)

MeleeMaster500 said:
			
		

> sounds alot like PSO
> 
> 
> ... by the way, how long, if possible, do people think that it'll take hackers to break online? (to make it free i mean)


Aw man, please don't go around saying things like these. 
Capcom worked hard on this game, and if you do not want to buy it, at least pay for the online. It's not like you're forced to play it online and 20$ for 3 months it's REALLY CHEAP.

By the way, it'll be probably free here in the west. Unite did not sell as well as they expected, so they might put free online on Tri to enhance sales.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 30, 2009)

It's kinda hard to pay for the online though, from what I understand the Wii Points are region specific, and this include the Online passes. A NTSC-U console shouldn't be able to buy the points needed to go online, unless there's some work around I don't know of.


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Jul 30, 2009)

i never said i wouldn't buy it originally, i got the conduit cause i wanted to support them and the game's content is what's being purchased originally...

i just don't wanna be stuck with an addicting online game that i'd have to pay over and over again just to simply play. putting payment on a a game's online while making them purchase the product in the first place is a pretty smart yet very greedy technique. that's also why i'll never touch world of warcraft, i'm not made of money


----------



## raulpica (Jul 30, 2009)

MeleeMaster500 said:
			
		

> i never said i wouldn't buy it originally, i got the conduit cause i wanted to support them and the game's content is what's being purchased originally...
> 
> i just don't wanna be stuck with an addicting online game that i'd have to pay over and over again just to simply play. putting payment on a a game's online while making them purchase the product in the first place is a pretty smart yet very greedy technique. that's also why i'll never touch world of warcraft, i'm not made of money


Fine, but remember that hacking something like paid online play would make Nintendo (and Capcom) REALLY angry, and could make them retailate harshly against "homebrew" (more like "piracy").

Better not upset them.


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Jul 30, 2009)

i'm pretty sure they're already pissed on the homebrew scene as a whole. hacked games and backups to boot.

whoever programmed the values that hold Epona's name without blocking a stack smash is probably well fired by now...


----------



## squall23 (Jul 30, 2009)

Umm, did Wii points only recently become region-locked?  Because I am completely confident that a year or 2 ago, I was watching my friend change his console into Japanese mode, download the Japanese Fire Emblem VCs with NA Wii points, and then changed his console back to NA mode and bought Rondo of Blood.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 30, 2009)

Is this game still as slow paced like the demo was? Cause for me that is a big turn off for the series to me.


----------



## ChrisRX (Jul 31, 2009)

This game looks fun and the visuals look pretty damn impressive.  It's strange that I've never heard of this game before.

To players of the previous games, do you think that this game would be playable in japanese?  It doesn't look like it has much storyline to it.
If not, what other version of MH would people recommend to hold me over until this releases in english?  I have pretty much every console, so any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## Tycho01 (Jul 31, 2009)

ChrisRX said:
			
		

> To players of the previous games, do you think that this game would be playable in japanese?  It doesn't look like it has much storyline to it.
> If not, what other version of MH would people recommend to hold me over until this releases in english?  I have pretty much every console, so any recommendations are appreciated.


The hunting would be playable in Japanese, but figuring out the ingredients for specific gear will not, which will sooner or later become a big problem. You should pick up MH:Unite, for the PSP -- only just came out in English.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 31, 2009)

this game will most likely be free to play stateside. capcom dont have a big enough fanbase as it is in the west. if they bring over pay-to-play they'd lose more sales.


----------



## Zidapi (Jul 31, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I hope its better than the other games, they were ok at best.
> You best be Jesting my African-American friend!
> 
> It's one of the most "hardcore" series of recent years.
> ...


Yeah, It's the style of the series.
The learning curve is incredibly steep and you have to work REALLY hard before you feel like you're getting anywhere.
But, ultimately that's what makes it so rewarding.


----------



## ConraDargo (Jul 31, 2009)

Can't wait to play this in English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of the best series ever made imo.

Anyone who thinks differently just needs more practice (i.e. you're probably an awful hunter)


----------



## Azariel_z (Jul 31, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> What do you have to do in this game?
> Never played one before. I can imagine it's like Pokemon but a bit more mature?




Is a game, there is nothing "mature" about slaying monster with "skills and fictional weapons".... no matter if they are cartooney, or "realistic" normal mapped...  

I really dont udnerstand why people ( not you Satangel, in general ) so try to brag about  definition of "maturity" related to number of polygons/shaders ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,  "  Oh yeah, MGS4 is mature... Super Mario Galaxy is not... " ..


----------



## rauthelegendary (Jul 31, 2009)

The game pace isn't slow. At the moment it might feel like that, because *you* are slow. This is a game that you'll have to play for hours to become better. When you're fighting Wyverns you'll see that the game is anything but slow. Timing becomes everything at those fights, giving you only a few moments to dodge, block, attack, eat, etc. 

It's a great game, but if you don't understand Japanese and are new to the series you might want to wait for the American/European release or play Monster Hunter Freedom Unite on the PSP instead. The fighting itself is not hard to figure out, but you'll be unable to read quest instructions, needed materials and the likes. A translation guide would probably get you through the game though.

The game pace isn't anywhere near the pace of games like God of War or Dynasty Warriors, but this game is much more demanding and challenging. You can't take a lot of hits and you'll have to think about any move you make. It's a tough nut too crack when you start, but it's all worth it in the end. I'm talking about combat here, collecting materials and running around town doing stuff goes at a slow pace indeed.


----------



## TornZero (Jul 31, 2009)

Azariel_z said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Satangel was asking if MH3 is a version of Pokemon that appeals to a broader audience, namely adults and teenagers, who are deemed as more mature than children (Which Pokemon appeals to), since I guess he thought you capture the monsters and use them in battle, like Pokemon does. To help answer Satangel, see below.

The Monster Hunter series is not like Pokemon. You do not capture/tame monsters and temporarily defeat them, you hunt (kill) them (As in until their heart stops beating).


----------



## loony747 (Aug 1, 2009)

A summary about this game for those who are wandering about it.

First off, there really is no story, or character development, although in Monster Hunter Freedom 2 and Unite, your character has some sort of vendetta against Tigrex, who you take on not too far into the game, and is never mentioned again afterwards. So, if you're looking for a story, or artificial character development, there is none, or very little, in this series.

The overall purpose of the game is to gather materials. From plants, to bones, to metals. These materials are used to create and upgrade the many weapons and armors you will unlock as you go through the game. Although at first the materials required are easily gathered, not much later on, you will require materials carved from wyverns in order to keep advancing. Eventually, there will be the point where most of the quests will shift from mainly gather plants, or killing a certain number of monsters, to taking on gargantuan beasts who threathen the village, or the villagers around it. This is where the fun officially starts.

Each monster has it's own strenghts and weaknesses, and chances are, will completely own you if you go will only the items offered to you by the village, which usually consists of a few potions, food items, etc. It is here where most of the then-seeming useless items come into play. You see, beyond their basic use, most items can be combined into stronger items, some being one-time-use, other are items you will wants to stock up on as much as possible, namely potions, and ammo if you use bowguns. These items are often vital to your success in battle against wyverns.

In battle, different armors will also give you different stat boosts, such as being able to have more stamina (most actions drain from the stamina bar, the most important being running), or the ability to eat faster (which, although seeming useless, can really give you an edge against quick monster who don't allow you to patch up). Along with items, these armors are key to being successful. But it's not just about choosing the strongest armor, but choosing which suits you playstyle best.

Your final weapon against monsters, are... weapons! You see, this game offers different types of weapons. From quick weapons with low damage output, such as katanas, to slow weapons with HUGE damage output, such as the Hammer. Each weapons has its own playstyle, compliments, and oddities. Each weapon offers an unique way of battle when compared to another, and no one weapon can really replace another, so although you may find a favorite weapon, it might be better for you to at least develop some knowledge of other weapons, since some battles may be easier with them. And if you play with other people, it's usually better to have different weapons than 4 Greatsword users, since your team will become a lot more versatile.

In order to get these items, chances are you're gonna have to take a beast down. However, just killing a wyvern may not be enough. There are different types of ways of taking down wyverns. The most common is killing them, the other way is to drug them and capture them alive. You may also attack indiviidual key body parts to break them off, such as tails, wings, horns, etc. Of course, this game has no lock-on, or auto-aimed attacks. Most wyvern will attack non-stop, flee, rush you, etc. They will only offer small windows to damage them, and as a hunter, you have to plan and lay out a strategy to deal as much damage as you can, without risking yourself to get hit, since most of their attacks will take out a huge chunk of your health. Add the fact that some of you actions may enrage the wyverns, making them stronger,, and the fact that they can flee to rest, feed, etc. and you got a game where you will have to learn to plan out every move in order to succeed. Trust me on this, no matter how many times you do it, every time you kill/capture a wyvern, you WILL feel accomplished, because no matter how many time you fight a wyvern, they are no less dangerous, and if handled wrong, even an experienced Hunter may be killed by the infamous Yian Kut-Ku.

On top of hunting, you also have a farm to grow basic items in, a pond to fish in, and a kitchen where Felynes (humanoid cats) will cook for you, giving you various one-time stat boosts. You are also able to fish, catch bugs, and mine during Quests, but are required to have your own fishing rods, bug nets, and pickaxes.

So basically, the game goes in a cycle of:

Get items > Kill wyverns > Use wyvern remains to get better items > Kill wyvern> And so on and so forth.

It's pretty straight out, but since each wyvern has it's strenghts, weaknesses, quicks, etc, each new wyvern you fight will offer you hours of gameplay if you're aiming to get everything you can from that section of the game before you move on.

The games has no real end. You can keep hunting forever, basically, in order to get everything you possibly can. Add the multiplayer aspect, the Hunter Guild (which is the same missions, but usually harder), and the Arena, and you got a game that, if you fall for it, will last you hundreds of hours. It truly is a great game.

Try it out, and DON'T get discouraged if you run into some walls. This game is the definition of practice makes perfect, and if you honestly want to develop, you will be rewarded. 

Again, try out the game, however, as a huge fan of these series, I beg of you to not pirate it. Try it out, and if you like it, do buy it. I know MH3 won't release until next year in the US, but there are PSP games as well, which you could buy if you like them. This is a great series that already runs the risk of being shut away from the West due to less-than-stellar sales, and it's a pain playing them in Japanese. I know they're not for everyone, and many people hate the series, but again, if you enjoy them, due contribute so Capcom won't leave us in the shadows with future releases.

I hope anyone who tries this game enjoys it, and becomes a fellow hunter.


----------



## banchan (Aug 1, 2009)

Game freezes with USB GX loader when I choose "Game Start" . it doesn't work ?


----------



## Carnivean (Aug 1, 2009)

banchan said:
			
		

> Game freezes with USB GX loader when I choose "Game Start" . it doesn't work ?



You'll have to use uLoader with Hermes cios223 (37 & 36).


----------



## banchan (Aug 1, 2009)

Carnivean said:
			
		

> banchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but there is no solution with GX ?


----------



## duy64 (Aug 1, 2009)

For those of you still having trouble running the game.
Go download this http://mods.elotrolado.net/~hermes/wii/uloader_v2.8D.rar and install the cIOS 222 or 223, only one is needed.
Just make sure when you install it, choose ios 36 merge with 37, then user the loader of your choice that runs on one of the two cIOS.


----------



## UnWii (Aug 1, 2009)

duy64 said:
			
		

> For those of you still having trouble running the game.
> Go download this http://mods.elotrolado.net/~hermes/wii/uloader_v2.8D.rar and install the cIOS 222 or 223, only one is needed.
> Just make sure when you install it, choose ios 36 merge with 37, then user the loader of your choice that runs on one of the two cIOS.



How can I install cIOS222/223 without Internet  ?
I have download a Pack it calls Offline Installation Pack but always an error comes up...
the same as with the other ones   ....Internet Fail'd.....
And if I try to start uLoader there is an message that I need cIOS222    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so,there is nothing what I can do ?


----------



## SwitchNOW (Aug 1, 2009)

firts look




subscribe to my channel, thanks


----------



## Satangel (Aug 1, 2009)

TornZero said:
			
		

> Azariel_z said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, great post! I really hope I can get into it and play it for hundreds of hours, like you said.


----------



## UnWii (Aug 1, 2009)

_Contra_ said:
			
		

> firts look
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I know,it looks so awesome,I have play'd the DEMO...
but atm,No chance to RUN the FULL version...


----------



## duy64 (Aug 1, 2009)

What error ?


----------



## loony747 (Aug 1, 2009)

To work it on a softmodded Wii, install Hermes cIOS 222 or 223 merging 37 and 36.

Use uLoader 2.6 for perfect play, but if you prefer USBLGX, you can:

1) Boot the game via uLoader
2) Create you Hunter/File, Save, and Quit
3) Reboot the game through GX, under the game's options, choosing to play the ggamee throughh cIOS 222, and setting the games language to Japanese.

I did that, and it works fine so far.


----------



## darkmanethewerew (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi, i'm having trouble getting this to work on a softmodded 3.3e Pal wii through dvd backup. I've been trying to get it working using Softchip r99 with ios249 rev 7 and it freezes after starting the game at the title screen.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm wondering, when the US version comes out, and I download it and play it on my PAL Wii, will I be able to play online?

Is it possible to play online with the Japanese version in the PAL/NTSC-U regions? Probably not, but you never know


----------



## Sabin10 (Aug 3, 2009)

darkmanethewerewolf said:
			
		

> Hi, i'm having trouble getting this to work on a softmodded 3.3e Pal wii through dvd backup. I've been trying to get it working using Softchip r99 with ios249 rev 7 and it freezes after starting the game at the title screen.



I had the same problem. You have to use ios55 to start the game but it will fail to load with the standard version. Get the fixed version of ios55 by installing cioscorp. After that use Softchip and make sure you set it to use ios55. I spent the last two days working on this and finally got it to play by doing this. Now my wife won't talk to me because she has moved her addiction from the PSP to the Wii and doesn't have time for me anymore


----------



## darkmanethewerew (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for your help!! I got stuck at the character creation screen when i tried to name my character so i skipped that and the rest of the game seems to work fine.


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 3, 2009)

Some chinese fella' said that if you changed your region to JAP (including your store [1]) you could customize your character, not sure tho...!!


----------



## ChaosBoi (Aug 3, 2009)

The only MH game I've played was the latest one on PSP (Freedom Unite I think). I think it's okay. Not as good as everyone else says it is, IMO. It starts off fine but then it gets a little repetitive. I was kind of hoping you can free roam the places without having to take on quests.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 3, 2009)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> Some chinese fella' said that if you changed your region to JAP (including your store [1]) you could customize your character, not sure tho...!!


Why does it gotta be Chinese?  you racist.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## piwikiwi (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm running a PAL 4.1E, with USB Loader GX and CIOS 249 I managed to do everything EXCEPT actually play the game.
With Uloader 2.8 and CIOS 222/223 36 merged 37 I only get "greenscreen" freezes.

ARG! :-(

Anybody running MH3 on a PAL system yet?


----------



## piwikiwi (Aug 3, 2009)

Ah finally!

installed hermes 223 36/37, set USB Loader GX to Japanese/force NTSC/002 fix/CIOS 223....voila!

Now if I can just figure out what it is you're supposed to do in the game......


----------



## UnWii (Aug 3, 2009)

how you have install'd  Hermes cIOS 222/223  ?
I have always an error, 116 or CodeDump...
Im on 3.3E...is there a way to see what my cIOS version is ?

Thx


----------



## LaymanX (Aug 5, 2009)

So is this game still unplayable with the Wii backup launcher?


----------



## [Truth] (Aug 5, 2009)

it´s playable if you use hermes cios 223 with the settings piwikiwi mentioned 2 posts above.
i think it kind of blocks cios 249.

the only problem is, that the game freezes when the ingame keyboard pops up (if you have to name your character or type a message in online play).
that has nothing to do with any loader/modchip etc, but with the wii itself, because non-japanese wiis don´t have the japanese keyboard implemented.
the only alternative you have (until now) is to change the region of your wii to jap with AnyRegionChanger.


----------



## Zantagor (Aug 6, 2009)

[Truth said:
			
		

> ]
> it´s playable if you use hermes cios 223 with the settings piwikiwi mentioned 2 posts above.
> i think it kind of blocks cios 249.
> 
> ...




This is wrong, as uLoader lets you change your character's name correctly without freezing.


----------



## overlay_watch (Aug 7, 2009)

I have *no* idea how I'm supposed to get this game working. I've installed the latest IOS 223 and what not that come with uLoader, I've tried uLoader, I've tried Configurable USB Loader, and I've tried the settings mentioned by piwikiwi.

The game boots up fine, I can skip the filmclip and get to the main menu. But once I have three options to choose from on the main menu, I can only click the bottom two, both of which are useless (the third being just a video viewer).

The first option, the one I assume is how to _play_ the damn game, will freeze my Wii every single time. I click it, black screen, loud buzz.

Every single other game I have works with the USB loader. This is the first time I've run into problems. Any help or advice?

edit- Nevermind, got it working on Configurable USB!


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 8, 2009)

So did anyone got this to work without crashing when pressing the first option in the menu? None of the above works for me


----------



## ZenZero (Aug 9, 2009)

seriously though, what twats make you pay 4 online - oh yeah, I know who

(I aint thinkin off capcom THO)


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 9, 2009)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> seriously though, what twats make you pay 4 online - oh yeah, I know who
> 
> (I aint thinkin off capcom THO)



Micwofwost?


btw Finally got it to work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




For anyone who wants to play, I used these settings
•CFG Usb Loader
•cIOS 223 mload (installed using the IOS 37 merged with 36 or whatever}
•Force NTSC
•Japanese
•A loooooot of patience


----------



## ishin (Aug 9, 2009)

So does this work with wiikey?


----------



## vergilite (Aug 9, 2009)

i keep getting green screen freeze when using uLoader anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## piwikiwi (Aug 10, 2009)

@vergilite: Check this thread, it should work

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=170...p;#entry2178594


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 11, 2009)

ishin said:
			
		

> So does this work with wiikey?


Yes it does.


----------



## Dharmaboy (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello
I can second that I have it working last night after doing some changes to my softmodded Wii

Running:

NTSC-U 4.0
IOS249 and Hermes 222/223 IOS installed.
USB Loader GX rev 709


----------



## Wiiiiiiii (Aug 29, 2009)

hi guys.

i have a japanese wii modded with wiikey.

just wondering if getting a patched monster hunter (so it runs in english) will work on my wii. i dont think i need to worry about the cios and uploader stuff, coz my wii is same region as game.

if it doesnt work, no probs, i still got original version of MH3. just needed to know what the menu is in english...


----------

